# is it true



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

is it true that when installing an intake that you have to disconnect the battery? anyone install one and not disconnect the battery i just bought an intake and would like to know the right way to do it thats a pain if you gotta take your battery out and then have to take it to the dealership to reset the radio


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

I didnt disconnect my batt when I installed my intake (LPE) and anyways if you did disconnect it you wouldnt need to go the the dealership to reset the radio. I never has anyways, I disconnected my batt when I installed new lights but all that happens is the time goes to 12:00 and your presets erase.


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

thanx man


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you do that to reset your long term fuel trims and make the car relearn to your new intake


----------

